# wild blueberry/huckleberry in Michigan?



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Maybe someone here can help me out. I am really wanting to put the wild blueberries (called huckleberries too by relatives) in my fruit garden area but the only ones I can find are ones from the Pacific Northwest which obviously has a much different climate. Do any of you know the correct name for these plants that grow in Michigan and whether any are available from a nursery?
thanks
Melissa


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't have the latin terms in front of me, but you are likely looking for a "low bush" type. Many of these berries can take a wide range of climates, so, the area of origin is not always too important (though, shock can sometimes occur.) The best advice I can give you is to call your county extension agent and ask what others in your area grow, or you can go to a berry farm and ask what kinds they are growing, or both. Before investing a bunch in that sort of endevour then you may want to try just a few, then multiply.

Husband o'G


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

The common lowbush blueberry grows in Ontario. That might be the same wild one that also grows in Michigan, I'm guessing. 
The name for it is Common lowbush blueberry (Vaccinium angustifolium).


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank You!!! At least now I know what to look for when I am searching. I happen to like th ewild berry better than the berry farm ones. They are smaller and seem sweeter than the others


----------

